

The crisis game we're all playing - quoderat
http://www.michaelalanmiller.com/?p=627


======
ph0rque
> Environmental degradation is largely a function of population growth... I
> have no doubt the earth’s population can balloon to 12 or even 15 billion -
> for a while...

According to a various gov/UN reports, population will peak between 2050-2075
somewhere in the neighborhood of 9 billion.

